
Blame Crime on Name? People with Bad Names Are More Likely to Commit Crime - hirundo
https://psyarxiv.com/txhqg/
======
Ghjklov
If we just give everyone automatically generated names from base64 or
whatever, we can end racism and discrimination once and for all.

Nice to meet you guys, I'm "VszCwCF0hpPKufZecJelBA=="

